# Adolescence



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i thought adolescence couldnt be as bad as the books make out boy was i wrong.
Take today while cutting up a big piece of beef into two roasting portions the phone ran while i answered it (wrong number) he ran off around the house with one of the portions grrrrrrrrrrrr ! 
I did get it back in the end!
Ive just got back from a walk where it toke me 30mins to get him back on the lead!!!!

He's back on the longline as from tomorrow!!!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

oo Donna i do apologise for laughing ,it was just the picture i built up of the beef , Ollie is 20 months and it seems to be getting worse he pinched half a joint of pork on sunday and ate the whole lot ,my son left the kitchen door open after going for seconds ,the worst of it is i came home from work yesterday to find he had pooped it out all over my best rug it had made him poorly .I think its back to basics some times ,i have just bought a soft crate . good luck keep going lynda x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh no! I was just thinking Olive is starting to be more work since she started teething! Sounds like i have a lot more "fun" to come in the next year!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Donna I am so sorry too but this really made me laugh though not funny when you are trying to deal with a teenager lol! Beau had started to become a very naughty teenager and my friends all said it was Karma as have had a dream of a teenager with Madeleine  but Beau had started to calm down a bit before she got ill. Hopefully it wont last long though I shall enjoy reading about his antics  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dear. Buddy is such a character, he is really trying your patience.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cheeky boy!  Daisy is a monkey when it comes to food and I am trying to train her to go into her crate during mealtimes. I took her for a walk this morning and she just vanished after chasing a bird! I just kept walking and calling her and eventually she came back but I put her straight back on the lead after that! Just keep telling yourself it is just a phase and that a long line will get us through it!  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, I got the longline out today too! After Obi scarpered twice on me yesterday I decided that was it . We went on our usual walk with it today where we often meet the same people and they were all most surprised to see Obi's longline dragging behind him. Made me feel guiltily for putting it on him until he saw a dog on the other side of the park.....zoom..off he went....then I stood on the end of the line and he had to stop  I used lots of the "Leave it" command and asked him to ignore several dogs that approached. He did...reluctantly - Good Boy! . I had some yummy roast beef left over from Sunday lunch (sorry just realised that is a sore subject :roll eyes: ) which definitely helped too. I do feel a bit sorry for him though as he so full of life and just a bit over zealous at the moment. Back to basics Donna and Buddy will be fine. Hope he enjoyed the beef


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Beef must be the meat of the moment as that is what Dasiy is getting! Works well though as Buddy will confirm!  xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How long does this stage last for ??? anyone know.

My son asked me how old Bud is in human years so after a quick look on the laptop i worked out he's 14 ,say's it all really!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna I am sorry but you always make Buddy sound such a character and even with his adolescent behaviour .. I just have to smile. He will grow out of it .. I wouldn’t be happy about the beef either ... 

Picnic is just over 7 months and I see a difference in her behaviour, minimal I may add, but she does push the boundaries at times ... you will work through this, promise.

Honey went through this time and so did Oakley and they are both wonderful dogs who are a pleasure to know, train and love. Also they had Honey’s prolonged first season to deal with, which was my fault not theirs (naive about the desire to mate) and they have come out the other side of their adolescence an wonderfully mature pets  ... hey but still lively and great fun, not too sensible or well behaviour lol .. thats wouldn't be much cockapoo fun would it ...

Buddy step away from the beef ....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love hearing of Buddy's escapades! Adds a chuckle to my day


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Jo !
I must admit i do laugh at all the things he does!
Weve just had a 2hr walk and i did lots and lots of recall and sit and stay's,sometimes i would pop his lead on so he gets used to thinking lead on does not mean end of the walk.And we played lots of hide and seek (which i love ,its so funny watching him zoom back then trying to find me).Every time i saw a dog i would call him treat and pop his lead on i would let him say hello there was no playing,then when they were in the distance i would let him off again.
Phew im exhausted now!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like hard work .. he he he .. but well worth it Donna ... 

Good boy Buddy .. bet he is snoozing now ...

Just finished lunch so going to do some sit, stay training with the girls together .. double the trouble but I love it ... I also train them separately but double the trouble is so lovely to watch ... Honey will try to sneak forward on the stay and Picnic will bounce when I release them with a COME command .. aren’t are dogs wonderful and aren’t we so lucky to have them   yes yes is the answer by the way ha ha ha


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Donna,
Like the others, don't mean to laugh, but the picture of cockerpoo running with their "booty' (your meal!!) did make me chuckle..........I obviously have the 'joy' of adolescence all to come?! they are characters arent they. I can't believe how high smudge can stretch, when she smells something on the work top! And she is still a puppy! Back to more training In preparation for when smudge hits teenage time.........I think!:icon_arrow:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh boy can Buddy stretch as well, kids had some easter egg sweets brought for them i put them ontop of the banister way out of reach for Buddy but i think he managed to launch himself off the stairs and knock them off !!!!! he only ate one thank god!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

what a joy to read through this thread. Yay, I am not alone in the word with a cheeky teenage dog, hehehe! 
I know what you mean, to laugh about them, but in that moment it's sometimes not funny, specially when they run away and pretent not to have ears at all.
Long lead is always in my car lately as well, just in case and I went back to bigger treats, lots more recalls and I am using a whistle now, because I started to feel funny, to call Cider's name soooo often. If he doesn't come back straight away and I know he is safe to which dog he needs to go, then I hide, so that he is panicing a bit. That's what you get for not coming in the first place, mate. I have to say, since I try to be a bit more on the ball, to call him BEFORE his mind is set to run to the dog in the distance it's getting better. But it's hard work, I find, and I still miss the right moment sometimes.
Hahaha, Buddy looks so innocent in the photo. "me?, no, I didn't do it"


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

what a joy to read through this thread. Yay, I am not alone in the word with a cheeky teenage dog, hehehe! 
I know what you mean, to laugh about them, but in that moment it's sometimes not funny, specially when they run away and pretent not to have ears at all.
Long lead is always in my car lately as well, just in case and I went back to bigger treats, lots more recalls and I am using a whistle now, because I started to feel funny, to call Cider's name soooo often. If he doesn't come back straight away and I know he is safe to which dog he needs to go, then I hide, so that he is panicing a bit. That's what you get for not coming in the first place, mate. I have to say, since I try to be a bit more on the ball, to call him BEFORE his mind is set to run to the dog in the distance it's getting better. But it's hard work, I find, and I still miss the right moment sometimes.
Hahaha, Buddy looks so innocent in the photo. "me?, no, I didn't do it"


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yea butter wouldnt melt face !

Just been to dog training after 3 weeks off and apart from a couple of mishaps i thought he did ok considering.

Big problem was when he had mastered jumping from the boot into my car (he's never done that before!!) then he was scratching on the back window going crazy so i had to have him out most of the lesson.

Does anyone else on here have a merc A class ?? they have a smallish boot and im stuggleing to find a crate to fit ,any ideas??


----------

